# Video Lesson - How To Hit The Driver



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Boy do I get this question alot, so I thought I'd do a video on it. In this golf lesson I discuss some tips on how to hit the driver. I also explain some reasons golfers have a difficult time swinging the driver. 

YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction & Drills - Hitting A Driver


----------

